
Dead Ends: Investigating a murder without a body in an archive marked by absence - lermontov
https://www.laphamsquarterly.org/roundtable/dead-ends
======
summerdown2
Well, that was hugely frustrating. It reminded me of those satires of local
newspapers, where the crash of the Hindenburg is described as "local man
delayed."

I get that the author has a real interest in missing documentation. And the
issue of missing documentation from the colonial period can be really
interesting. But it's just unfair to the reader to begin a story with a
mystery, and then not actually give any solution to that mystery.

I get it - the answer is to "buy my book." Not when it's so unsatisfying, no I
won't.

Sorry for the frustration coming through here, but this story really annoyed
me. It's bait and switch of the worst kind.

